# Juvie Blue Ross with pic



## snowslayerXXX (Aug 5, 2008)

how rare is it to shoot a juvie blue ross we ended up shooting one this weekend.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is no such thing.Through DNA analysis they have all been found to be Snow/Ross hybrids.Still a rare bird.......1 Blue parent and 1 Ross parent.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Lets see a picture!!!!


----------



## snowslayerXXX (Aug 5, 2008)

will post pic up tonight. it looks just like a juvie blue but it has all the characteristics of a little ross goose


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Those are really rare!! they are a blue phase ross goose. we got a white-headed blue that was a blue phased ross. That is quite a treat to get one of them!! Nice work!!

"Although it can happen, it is extremely rare for the smaller Ross' goose to be found in a blue color phase. This rare anomaly in nature is thought to only occur from a hybridization of the Ross' goose and a blue gene carrying lesser snow goose. If you should ever be lucky enough to take a blue phase Ross' you will have shot yourself one of the rarest trophies in the waterfowling world. As far as today's research indicates there is no known evidence of the blue phase being found in greater snow goose populations." 
found this information at http://www.huntingsnows.com/index.php?p ... eblues.htm


----------



## rodlittle (Feb 6, 2008)

Bagged one of these back in February. Its now in my living room. Seems more and more of them are getting shot each year, but still a rare bird.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Please tell me your mounting that!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome bird! :beer:


----------

